# Flex



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Can anyone recall the price of a flex 3401 VRG at waxstock last year?

Thanks


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

You not got one yet mate? 

You're missing out.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> You not got one yet mate?
> 
> You're missing out.


Not yet Jon,
Waiting till waxstock or one to come up on the sales thread. Also depends on funds but it may be my wedding present gift to myself in August lol.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes they'll be on a stand that they were on last year.


----------

